# Office 365 >  > [SOLVED] Excel Takes 2-3 Minutes to Load

## jelarv

At some point about 2 months ago, Excel started taking 2-3 minutes to load, even when not opening a spreadsheet.  I have one of the fastest CPU processors on the market running 64-bit Windows 10 and so it's not my PC.  I've tried disabling the add-ins but that hasn't helped.  Not sure if it's due to a 365 update or something running in the background.  I have no trouble loading other Microsoft apps.

----------


## AliGW

As you are running Office 365, please take a moment to update your user profile, which currently says Excel 2010. Thanks!

I presume you have rebooted your machine between attempts to launch Excel? Have you tried repairing the Office installation? I have the latest 365 on a fast laptop and Excel opens from cold (after a reboot) in about two seconds.

----------


## jelarv

Sorry about the profile showing 2010.  Yes, as noted above I'm running 365.  Also as noted, this problem has been occurring for 2 months and so it continues despite multiple reboots.  Yes, I've tried both types of Office repairs.  I also completely uninstalled and reinstalled Office.  Thanks for confirming Excel loads quickly on your laptop...it did this in the past on my laptop until this problem developed.

Unfortunately, I still have this problem.

----------


## AliGW

Unfortunately, I don't have any other suggestions. It is clearly something to do with your particular configuration, not Office updates, otherwise we'd all be seeing the same issue.

Don't forget to update your profile, please. Thanks!

----------


## RonPeters

Go to task manager and try killing any processes that are hogging too many resources from your RAM.

----------


## jelarv

Thanks!

I contacted Bloomberg who explained they have a program that automatically tries to reinstall and activate Excel add-ins, which appears to have been the problem.  After they showed me how to deactivate the add-in installation process the problem went away.

----------


## sungen99

I have had issues like this before.  What is the SIZE of your file?  I found that one of my programs was 38,000 KB long and it took over 30 seconds for it to load.  I found that (i was downloading data from another source and putting it into my sheet) the data i was adding was adding HUGE amounts of blank rows.  Once I removed them the file size went to 1,250 KB, and it loaded instantly.  

So the question to you is: what is the size of your file?

----------


## AliGW

Sungen99 - please read post #6 - the issue was resolved.

----------

